# Decks ?



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I do a deck once in a blue moon. Sister is having a new one built. Need some ideas on product. It is to be a simi Transparent. Looking for the good stuff not the normal one year and it needs to be redone. 
Thanks
David
D
Da
David


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Flood product, Spa N Deck, is nice. It's acrylic so leaves a film on top. You start with a basecoat, then the semi-color coat on top. Two steps, pretty easy to apply. 

Penefin oils are good as well, so easy to reapply when needed.

Hard to tell what will last the longest. Your weather exposure and UV index will be what ultimately wears a coating out. I would consider the difficulty of recoat as your deciding factor as decks will need to be maintained each season regardless of if a coating needs to be applied or not that time. Regular PW to get rid of contaminants if a must.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

For semi-trans I like Olympic toner. It penetrates all the way on properly prepped surfaces. For a new deck, I let them weather at least 6 months (preferably 1 yr) then clean with tsp of something to open the grain. 

Here is some cedar color toner going on a 1 year old covered deck. 
This stuff will go a long time under cover. 
Out in the sun it still does pretty good. 3 years is average on ones I've done. After that long, it is mostly worn away. Which is actually good, because I just wash again and re-coat. No peel

Here's some Cabbot semi oil in its third tear in the sun. It wears differently than the toner.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Josh that's exactly how I like to do them with a light semi trans like cedar naturaltone. I use porter deck. They own Olympic now and I'm convinced its the same stuff but I get it a bit cheaper than I can find Olympic.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Use a penetrating product like TWP, Armstrong Clark, or Ready Seal. They're a pain because you usually have to order them online, but for family or my own deck, that's what I use. 

I believe Ken also uses Baker's Gray-Away, but I have never tried it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Armstrong or Baker's are all I would even consider using. TWP is recommended by many though. I just don't have enough experience with it. 

Acrylics are junk.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is some Ready Seal on a project I recently finished. It is my bottom choice between that and the Armstrong Clark and the Bakers, but I have it available locally. Good thing because I didn't get quite the coverage I had hoped for, but it is still very user friendly and easy maintenance. Bakers and Armstrong Clark are well known by folks that do little else other than decking to be the best thing going today.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks great, John!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The nice thing about TWP is it has actual wood preservatives in it called "polyphase" which inhibit rot growth. Most of the products on the market repel water, but don't help protect the wood against rot. Another product which has that, but is not ideal for decks because its totally clear is Wolman Woodlife Classic. We use that when we have brand new wood that we will be painting. If you put a first coat of WRP (water repellent preservative) it significantly helps the duration of the paint job.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Armstrong 1 . 
Bakers 2. 
TWP. 3. 
Arbor coat for semi 's or solids . acrylics . 
Oils for semi- transparent . 

When it comes to stains go to the paint store . 
I like Behr paint , but for stain no way ....
sorry won't do it ...


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Deckscapes preferably the oil based if you can still find it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Super Deck by Duck Back is what I like. Transparent and semi- transparent is what I have used as the other products mentioned are available where I live. I tried Deck Scapes but liked Super Deck better. Oil is superior to acrylics.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, the other products mentioned are not available where I live. My fingers got ahead of my brain as I typed and considering I don't type well I can't figure out how that happened.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Sherwin Williams deckscapes would work great...Good Luck!


----------

